# Has anyone ever used one of those garden hose pressure washer converter wands?



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

here is a product that I believe is similar to what you are asking about reviewed by one of our local television stations:

http://www.wndu.com/asseenon/headlines/92707774.html


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

nap said:


> here is a product that I believe is similar to what you are asking about reviewed by one of our local television stations:
> 
> http://www.wndu.com/asseenon/headlines/92707774.html


My question has been answered. I'm buying a pressure washer. Ugh... Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I picked up a Honda 2500 psi pressure washer off craigslist for $250
Runs of gasoline, works great....looked brand new
My hose is 80 psi, even with an adapter the hose is no match


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I picked up a Honda 2500 psi pressure washer off craigslist for $250
> Runs of gasoline, works great....looked brand new
> My hose is 80 psi, even with an adapter the hose is no match


The hose is no match for what? I've been looking on craigs and have found a few decent ones. I'm thinking about splurging and just buying a brand new craftsman for $269.99. It's a 2550.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The garden hose is no match for the pressure washer


----------



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> The garden hose is no match for the pressure washer


Ah, I see. I'm probably gonna buy one.


----------



## FrankL (Jun 9, 2010)

The electric ones they sell at Lowes for $99 for 1600 psi and $169 for 2000 psi are pretty good for the money. They are lightweight and you do not have to fool around with oil or gas. They are pretty handy and a decent compromise. I am sure other stores have comparable models like Karcher, etc. 

Frank Lardino


----------

